# Foto On My Fone



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

fotod this on my mobile today, better than any rainbow........


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Ha. I remember asking for a reminder of what "pert 21 year old breasts" look like in a thread a couple of weeks back. Are these they sam







?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

not far off, i will make a few more inspections and test the density

( for evaluation purposes only )

710 BARRED THREAD


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't forget to put your safety goggles on first!


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow
















Are these hand wind or automatic





















?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

.

.

.

.

Sam you make 2 very good points in your post









Derek


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

She's either cold or she's waiting for me.


----------

